# wanted: prepper pocket bible for wife's purse



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

granted, knowledge when you need it might be worthless if it is only in a book but I would assume that she would read it before hand then use it as a reference manual.

Anyone know of a good book?


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If you go to any reputable Bible book store, . . . and take 50, 60, 90 bucks with you, . . . you should do all right.

Just remember, . . . that little one you bought today, . . . may have to be the only one she has 20 years from now, . . . with no glasses, . . . choose the font size and overall size wisely.

I personally would not trade my full size Thompson's chain reference for any other out there, . . . but it's hardly broken in, . . . I've only had it 30 years.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

My wife got me that little S.A.S. pocket guide, not much for prepping, but it has all the good survival stuff!


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Are you looking for a pocket Bible or a pocket sized survival guide? If for a Bible, I bought these for each of our BOB's. http://www.amazon.com/NIV-Pocket-Te...8&qid=1415168206&sr=1-3&keywords=pocket+Bible


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I'm uncertain if you are looking for a Bible or a pocket sized prepper book.
If a pocket sized Bible and if you live near a military base - every base chapel has easy to read pocket bibles. The USO used to also carry them. Contact a local Gideons group who will gladly bring one to you.

If a pocket-sized prepper book. I downloaded several survival related manuals onto my Dumb-Phone (my dogs are smarter than my phone). Here is where I got them:

Downloads

Don't be dismayed at the "seasoned citizen" title. Many of those are children of the Great Depression and/or children of the government rationing years during WWII. Special knowledge there.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I was recently looking into a bible purchase and went with the NSRV. I chose this one because the KJV was translated a while ago and the NKJV is a translation of the translation. The NSRV is a modern translation of the original Armiac and Hebrew texts directly and therefore questionable more accurare. I understand that everyome has a preference I am merely mentionimg this version as a newbie.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I can state with confidence that the OP is looking for a pocket-sized prepper book.
The term "bible" is often used in other contexts to give the idea that "this book contains everything you need" on the topic.

I agree with the above mention of acquiring the S.A.S. Survival Guide. I've got it on my phone, and it covers a great deal of survival situations.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes, thank you. 

I am looking for a good book, not The Good Book.

Hehe


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Lolz sorry! I see the pocket sized SAS survival guide all over. Also dont put it past yourself to start collecting information about what YOU need and edible plants and such in your bug out/in location and print that on a 4 page per sheet double sided print job. Keep it in a ziplock in your bob or car etc. This is what im doing.


----------

